# Glock22



## chip_127 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have decided to go with a Glock 22 for my next handgun and was just curious as to how much these are going for. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*G22*

chip_127: Sir; in NC $489.00 to +++


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought a new 22 yesterday at the local gun show. $449.00 plus tax.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*what state*

Big Ed: Sir; what state? Gun show? I'm interested.:mrgreen:

Thanks


----------

